# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Pill-sized medical robots, Endiatx, Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Endiatx, Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

Endiatx PillBot™ explainer video

Premiered Jun 1, 2021




> This video is intended to give general audiences a window into what we are developing here at Endiatx. Please note that PillBot™ is not yet cleared for market by FDA, and if you're a Gastroenterologist, we would love to discuss clinical trials with you!

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Medicine and the metaverse: New tech allows doctors to travel inside of your body"

by Louis Rosenberg
July 24, 2022

----------

